# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  A couple T pics

## ChrisS



----------

_3skulls_ (12-04-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

Maybe on a big enough screen you can see the OBT hiding, but probably not. Lol

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

I love those guys. You're making me want T's with all these pics! Which is saying something since I'm terrified of spiders. Lol.  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## ChrisS

> I love those guys. You're making me want T's with all these pics! Which is saying something since I'm terrified of spiders. Lol.


*note to self* post pics of Ts til WarriorPrincess90 buys one.

:p

Thanks!

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (12-05-2012)

----------


## carlson

Those are some cool Ts you have yourself Chris. I have to admit I've slowly warmed up to idea for a t encloser in my snake/rodent room when it's done but still only display idk about one walking on me yet haha they look awesome tho!

----------


## 3skulls

You don't want most of them walking on you anyway :p

----------


## carlson

> You don't want most of them walking on you anyway :p


Haha it could be the nicest ill never hurt you t and I'm still sketched about it their lil feet feel creepy

----------

_3skulls_ (12-04-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

> Haha it could be the nicest ill never hurt you t and I'm still sketched about it their lil feet feel creepy


Once you get one the urge to get more becomes greater and greater and the fear factor becomes less and less. I will keep posting pics til you buy a T. Everyday if I have to! I'll even come to your house and take pics, ok maybe not that far... Or will I?
This goes for you too miss warriorprincess :p

*new note to self* 
Make the invert section of bp.net the 2nd most popular section behind bp pics and recruit help in my mission

----------


## carlson

Haha ill look at every pic you post too. Mid January ill have the cash to build my room so once I get everything in place I might have to put a shelf up for a t to become the mascot lol how much do you have to feed them? I really don't like crickets smell too much roaches wouldn't be terrible tho long as I don't have to play with them lol

----------


## ChrisS

I feed the slings on Sundays and Thursdays, and I feed the juvi on Sundays. My lps is close enough that I just drive and pick up the crix on feeding day. I also have a small dubia colony started. So, hopefully I will be able to break away from crix soon enough.

----------


## carlson

Huh they don't eat nearly as much as I thought they do that's a plus lol

----------


## gsarchie

They're looking god brother!

----------

_ChrisS_ (12-06-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Oh dear...now Chris is on a mission to get me to buy a T! Ah!  :Razz:  I've actually perused several sites looking at slings...this is bad.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I just adore Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens...but I'm not brave enough to actually purposely have a spider living in my house yet. I DO think it would help with my Arachnophobia though if I bought one. Then I'd HAVE to become desensitized, right?  :Rolleyes2: 

Plus...they are amazing creatures. The way they are put together...and the molting process! So fascinating! 

How do you transfer them for cleaning their enclosures?

----------


## ChrisS

First time seeing OBT after molt 


Versi won't ever face the camera when eating...


P. irminia didn't want a pic but its webbing has started to pick up, idk if you can see the dirt tunnels

----------


## ChrisS

> Oh dear...now Chris is on a mission to get me to buy a T! Ah!  I've actually perused several sites looking at slings...this is bad.  I just adore Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens...but I'm not brave enough to actually purposely have a spider living in my house yet. I DO think it would help with my Arachnophobia though if I bought one. Then I'd HAVE to become desensitized, right? 
> 
> Plus...they are amazing creatures. The way they are put together...and the molting process! So fascinating! 
> 
> How do you transfer them for cleaning their enclosures?


Yes ma'am I'm gonna make you want a T worse than ever. If I can help it I don't take them out when cleaning. I just spot clean with my tongs pulling out mold or leftovers lol.

----------


## carlson

More awesome pics from Chris haha what would you recommend for a first t that has some cokor

----------


## 3skulls

I love when a T puts her leftovers in the same place each time. It's also
Funny when they throw their molt out of the hide.

----------


## ChrisS

> More awesome pics from Chris haha what would you recommend for a first t that has some cokor


Here are a few to look at:
A. Versicolor
C. Cyaneopubescens (GBB)
B. Smithi

But check out websites selling Ts and see if you like anything different.

----------


## carlson

> Here are a few to look at:
> A. Versicolor
> C. Cyaneopubescens (GBB)
> B. Smithi
> 
> But check out websites selling Ts and see if you like anything different.


K next time I grab my lap top ill look at some of them my phone is breaking can't push the Internet button any more it don't work but ill look at them an see how I can work one into the building I'm doing lol

----------


## 3skulls

GBB can be pretty quick and is a hair kicker.

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (12-07-2012)

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

Great pics, I assume there's a wide "underground" world of Tarantula owners just like snake owners. And when you meet it's all you can talk about.  :Very Happy:

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

> GBB can be pretty quick and is a hair kicker.


Good to know!  :Smile:  They are very pretty though. 

On another note: My fiancé has forbidden me to get a T. Lol. She thinks the snakes are bad enough. You should have seen her face when I mentioned I was considering it.  :Razz:

----------


## 3skulls

Haha but they are soooo cool.

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (12-07-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

She probably wouldn't even notice it for months if I put it in the snake room...lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-07-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

Nope especially a sling, you could pretty much hide it anywhere lol.

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (12-07-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Enablers! Lol.  :Razz:  But that's a good idea Chris... :Wink:

----------


## ChrisS

> Enablers! Lol.  But that's a good idea Chris...


Isn't an enabler just another word for supportive friend  :Wink:

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (12-07-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Just do it. What she doesnt know wont hurt her. Also, ancient wiseman say: It's always easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission.  :Good Job:

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

> Just do it. What she doesnt know wont hurt her. Also, ancient wiseman say: It's always easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission.


True...but I'm already *possibly* doing that with a new boa next weekend.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Watch me come home with a T instead of a boa...

----------


## Mike41793

> True...but I'm already *possibly* doing that with a new boa next weekend.  Watch me come home with a T instead of a boa...


I'd really prefer to watch you come home with both, but thats just me...

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (12-08-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

> True...but I'm already *possibly* doing that with a new boa next weekend.  Watch me come home with a T instead of a boa...


Ooo you better post pics of that T, we know that's what you're getting :p

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (12-08-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

> I'd really prefer to watch you come home with both, but thats just me...


Mike I wanna see you come home with a T too!!!

----------


## carlson

> Mike I wanna see you come home with a T too!!!


Lol you won't be happy until everyone has a t they are cool tho haha

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

> I'd really prefer to watch you come home with both, but thats just me...


Lol. I couldn't think of a better Christmas present to myself than that.  :Wink:  It would be cheaper to house the T though... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ChrisS

> Lol you won't be happy until everyone has a t they are cool tho haha


I will neither confirm not deny the accusations on the grounds it may incriminate me. Lol

----------


## carlson

> I will neither confirm not deny the accusations on the grounds it may incriminate me. Lol


Haha any more pics?!? I wanna see some ones that make the funnels idk their names but the funnels look cool

----------


## ChrisS

I don't have any pics, but I found this on Flickr 

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/_papilio/
Kelly Swift has some great pics on his page.

http://www.swiftinverts.com/

----------


## carlson

I looked on Jamie's site the orange baboon is sweet and affordable hmm lol how those make for a first ??

----------


## ChrisS

OBTs are nick named orange bitey thing, because they are very prone to bite. Also they are fast as hell. But they are very hardy. And very cool looking. I'm sure you would be fine with one as your first T, just be careful.

----------


## carlson

> OBTs are nick named orange bitey thing, because they are very prone to bite. Also they are fast as hell. But they are very hardy. And very cool looking. I'm sure you would be fine with one as your first T, just be careful.


Orange bitty thing sounds awesome lol hell get along with my carpet and most my rats then since everyone wants to try and bite me any how haha long as their an easy first as far as care goes ill be happy haha display t is perfect for me I love the looks of them and their webs

----------


## ChrisS

> Orange bitty thing sounds awesome lol hell get along with my carpet and most my rats then since everyone wants to try and bite me any how haha long as their an easy first as far as care goes ill be happy haha display t is perfect for me I love the looks of them and their webs


So you are ordering tomorrow? Lol I know you gotta wait til the snake room is done. But I can't wait to see it!

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

I love T's so much!!

I dont have a pic of my B.smithi but thats the only T I have right now.

Here is my wish list :

A. Geniculata 

B. Albopilosum

B. Boehmei 

B. Vagans

G. Pulchripes

G. Pulchra 

G. Rosea

L. Parahybana

C.Cyaneopubescens

Those are my wants/ going to get in the near future hopefully.

----------


## ChrisS

Great list. When you get a chance post a pic of your B.smithi

----------


## ChrisS

Had my first escape, well sorta. I opened the OBTs cage to feed and he bolted! He's back safe at home though. What an adventure!! Lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha wait until she is bigger :p

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

OK! My B. smithi molted today so I figured it would be a great time to get pics!













enjoy  :Very Happy: 

Cant wait till *she* *Crosses fingers* is bigger!

----------

_3skulls_ (12-11-2012),_ChrisS_ (12-11-2012)

----------


## carlson

Is that a shoebox tub? I keep forgetting I don't need a huge tank for a t ha cool pics tho the molts are cool to see

----------


## ChrisS

> Haha wait until she is bigger :p


Yea, can't wait lol

Have you ever had an OBT act completely arboreal? Mine has webbed itself a nice little hammock in the top corner of its enclosure and doesn't come down.

----------


## 3skulls

I have never seen my bigger OBT touch the ground. The only evidence I have seen is when his water bowl has been moved some. (but this can be done from the web) 

I don't know if I would call it arboreal or look at it more as they just like to live in a network of webbing. 
My smaller OBTs have their webbing on the ground and have made tunnels in the soil.

----------


## ChrisS

I honestly think my P.irminia and OBT have switched their spirits with one another. OBT is at the top of the cage and the P.irminia is burrowed all the way to the bottom of its enclosure.

----------


## 3skulls

Haha.  Both my irminias live underground.

----------


## ChrisS

A. versicolor is darkening up. Hopefully we are getting close to a molt

----------

_3skulls_ (12-13-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

Well I still haven't gotten a molt out of my versi. She ate for 3 weeks after I posted she got darker. But she hasn't ate since and is now on the floor of her cage so I'm hoping that means she going to molt soon. My irminia molted though. I haven't seen her for almost a month and this morning I found a molt at the top of the cage for me. I saw her for a brief second and she has doubled in size and is now every bit an inch if not more! I tried to snap a pic but of course she darted underground. Here are a couple pics of the molt.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I was waiting to hear about them. 
I would say she has to go soon.

----------


## ChrisS

She's peeking out! Wish she would come all the way out.

----------


## ChrisS

Well look who's finally on her back!

----------

_Valentine Pirate_ (01-12-2013)

----------


## carlson

Ha sweet she is she laying in a web?

----------


## ChrisS

Yea, she is. I wish she'd just hurry up and molt though! Lol

----------


## 3skulls

Haha cool. 
Catching them while in molt is always awesome.

----------

_ChrisS_ (01-14-2013)

----------


## carlson

Looks cool i wanna visit your house and see them all lol

----------

_ChrisS_ (01-14-2013)

----------


## ChrisS



----------

_3skulls_ (01-14-2013)

----------


## carlson

What kind is that? Looks like a decent leg span on it

----------


## ChrisS

That's my P. irminia. She doubled in size.

----------


## 3skulls

They get big pretty quick  :Very Happy: 
My girl just threw a molt out a couple of days ago. Haven't seen her yet.

----------


## ChrisS

Guess who Finally molt

----------


## 3skulls

Damn, about time :p

I posted I pic of my girls last molt for you over in my thread. I thought you might like to see how big she will be in a few months  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cendalla

I warms my heart to see more T enthusiasts on here! This site is where I got my start in them and I love seeing other people as enamored with them! It all started with a G. rosea sling and now I've got twenty deferent new world terrestrials and one lone OBT. My next addition is going to be a Damon diadema. Great little guys! 

Keep rocking those inverts  :Good Job:

----------

